# MS Win2003 Enterprise Server



## josDesign (27. Oktober 2003)

Hallo!

Muss einen Windows 2003 Enterprise Server als Domaincontroller konfigurieren...

Ich habe die automatische Domaininstallationsassisten gewählt.. welcher das meiste selbst konfiguriert.

Aber jetzt stehe ich vor dem Problem, das ich die TCP/IP Einstellungen der Netzwerkkarte einstellen muss. Da der Assisten ansonsten nicht weiter macht.

Ich habe bis jetzt eine fixe IP 192.168.0.5 / subnet: 255.255.255.0 / Gateway: ist noch nicht vorhanden aber es wird ein linux-router (fli4l) mit 192.168.0.1


aber trotz der eingaben kommt immer die Meldung das ich zuerst die TCP/IP Einstellungen richtig konfigurieren muss.

Weis wer, was sonst noch zu bewältigen ist?

mit bestem dank im vorraus...

jos


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Oktober 2003)

Vielleicht solltest Du noch einen DNS Server eintragen. Das ist zwar dann meistens der Domänenkontroller selber, aber nen DNS braucht er zwangsweise.


----------



## josDesign (27. Oktober 2003)

ist es besser den adsl-router mit dns laufen zu lassen oder, den server?

was macht dns, genau?


----------



## Eyewitness (27. Oktober 2003)

DNS = Domain Name Service
DNS wandelt Namen wie www.fickenmachtspass.de in eine IP Adresse um. In einem lokalen Netzwerk werden damit auch die Computernamen umgewandelt. Ohne DNS funktioniert kein vernünftiges lokales Netz. Hättest Du bei der Installation des Domänenkontrollers genau aufgepasst, hättest du gemerkt, dass dort auch erwähnt wird, dass Du einen DNS Server brauchst, der sich auf die Domäne bezieht. Im Normalfall wird auch sofort eine DNS Zone auf Deinem Server erstellt.

Es empfiehlt sich nicht, den DNS auf dem Router laufen zu lassen.


----------



## josDesign (29. Oktober 2003)

Danke!

Also werde ich den DNS am Server direkt einrichten....

werde mich melden falls ich damit Probleme habe beim dns einrichten....

danke!


PS: ich muss dann also beim dns den router auch dazueintragen?


----------



## Eyewitness (29. Oktober 2003)

Nein, Du mußt nur den DNS Service starten. Den Rest sollte der Assistent für die Domäne übernehmen. Sämtliche Clients werden sich dann automatisch im DNS eintragen.


----------



## josDesign (29. Oktober 2003)

*OK Danke funktioniert so weit gut.*

ABER:

Ich habe nun einen Clienten (WinXPSP1 / Computername: SCSI) der Domäne hinzugefügt indem ich am Clienten Systemeigenschaften geöffnet habe. und dort der domäne beigetreten bin.

Zur Information: Ich habe den User bereits vorher im active directory angelegt, welcher als domänenadmin konfiguriert ist also fast alle rechte.

Beim Register "Profil" im Fenster "Eigenschaften von SCSI" (SCSI = Computername):

Was muss ich hier eintragen? ich möchte nämlich ein servergespeichertes Profil.

Ich habe jetzt eingegeben bei Profilpfad: "\\Win2003Server\Benutzerdaten\scsi" und bei Basisordner: "D:\Benutzerdaten"


Nur wenn ich mich beim client abmelde, dann kommt die meldung das das servergespeicherte profil nicht aktualisiert werden konnte..... etc.. bla bla bla und dann steht Details: Zugriff Verweigert.

Was kann es da haben.


----------

